# Tiefenkarte Fehmarn



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Juni 2006)

Moin moin liebe Boardies,
Am Montag möchte ich mal wieder nach Fehmarn um den Platten auf die Pelle zurücken.:q 
Nun versuche ich seit stunden irgentwo im wöörld weit wäbb tiefenkarten zu finden...|uhoh: 
kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen??
wenn vorhanden schicke ich per PN meine maildaten, und würde mich über eine e-mail mit anhang sehr freuen...

greetz
Mirco

ps: bericht folgt natürlich dann sofort


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*

jaaaa, das wäre suuper...:q 
muß ja keine nautische navigationskarte sein, reicht auch ne einfache skizze mit möglichst genauen tiefenangaben...
will mir ein bischen das suchen mit dem echo ersparen.
kann dann in etwa die stellen gezielt anfahren...

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*

Kein Problem Jungs |supergri 

http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml

Einfach irgendein Schiff aussuchen und dann auf der Karte zuerst Deutschland suchen (mit der Maus anklicken und dann das Quadrat aufziehen)... dann auf Fehmarn und das gleiche nochmal. Achja, so kann man auch immer weiter zoomen...

Ist doch ganz einfach ;+


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*

is doch gaaanz einfach Jungs ... #h
guckt mal *diesen* link .....  #6 dann *die* z.B. 
hab ich mir alle schön in DIN A3 farbig ausgedruckt und in Folie einschweißen lassen .... dementsprechend dann immer die passende aufm Boot dabei ... :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem Jungs |supergri
> 
> http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml
> 
> Einfach irgendein Schiff aussuchen und dann auf der Karte zuerst Deutschland suchen (mit der Maus anklicken und dann das Quadrat aufziehen)... dann auf Fehmarn und das gleiche nochmal. Achja, so kann man auch immer weiter zoomen...


 
HMMM, krüsch üsch ürgentwie nüsch hin...|uhoh: #d 

greetz

Mirco

ps: @ HD4ever: moin jörg, Danke dir, habe diese karte gleich mal weggespeichert


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*

mirco du musst java aktiviert bzw installiert haben

mfg LAchsy


----------



## addy123 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> mirco du musst java aktiviert bzw installiert haben
> 
> mfg LAchsy


 
Hallo Lachsy, Du kleines Computergenie!!!
Hast Du doch schon vielen geholfen, mit Deinem Wissen!!!#6 

HUT AB!!! #h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*

Wenn Du nur eine grobe Karte benötigst, so kannst Du sie von hier  laden und drucken, wenn Du links den Schriftzug anklickst.
Wenn das Wetter gut sein sollte, dann fahre möglichst zum Flügge Sand.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Fehmarn*

ruuudi mein lieber,

vielen dank, nun habe ich wirklich eine brauchbare karte...:m 
ich danke dir, und all den anderen, die hier zurauflösung meines problems beigesteuert haben...

schönen dank euch allen, werde dann am dienstag oder mittwoch natürlich berichten!!!

Thanks a lot, Tight  line´s @nd greetz

Mirco


----------

